# Income levy and health levy refund



## futuresailor (10 Mar 2010)

Just a quick question people,
I am a PAYE worker but the nature of my work means that I can sometimes earn substantially more some weeks than others. This has meant that I have paid the higher rates of income and health levies on quite a few occasions throughout 2009, even though my overall income for the year was well below the 75k cutoff for these higher rates.

Question: Where do I go for a refund? Is it through a P21 from revenue?

Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## rgfuller (10 Mar 2010)

Your company payroll software/system may already have balanced your Levy payments. Check your levy payment for December - was it reduced compared to what you'd normally expect ?


----------



## futuresailor (10 Mar 2010)

rgfuller said:


> Your company payroll software/system may already have balanced your Levy payments. Check your levy payment for December - was it reduced compared to what you'd normally expect ?


  Good stuff, you're right my income levy payments have been reduced in december. Not my prsi though (the health levy portion), can overpayment be claimed back? And if so, through whom?


----------



## Papercut (10 Mar 2010)

If you are due a refund you would apply to:


PRSI Refunds Section,
Department of Social and Family Affairs, 
Oisin House,
212-213 Pearse Street, 
Dublin 2. 

Tel: +353 1 6732586 
Fax: +353 1 6732460


----------



## futuresailor (10 Mar 2010)

Papercut said:


> If you are due a refund you would apply to:
> 
> 
> PRSI Refunds Section,
> ...


 Thanks very much, appreciate it!


----------



## Papercut (10 Mar 2010)

There is a significant backlog for refunds, as well as a work to rule in progress, but if you ring (& get through) they will be able to tell you what they need you to include with your cover letter application. Depending on what information is up on their system they may require your P60.


----------



## Nicky (14 Mar 2010)

Hi All,
Have a quiestion please regarding levy for 2009, as i am a paye emloyee in 2009 from my gross salary was deducted 1% in january-april and 2% in may-december,
yesterday i received a letter from revenue that i am due to pay addition 1,67 % form total year salary, is there something i missed was changed rules in levy payments ?

Thanks


----------



## Gervan (14 Mar 2010)

The 1.67% Income levy deduction refers to self-employed taxpayers. If you have only Paye director's income, you should have paid this already in Income Levy. 
You will not have to pay extra on the Paye income.


----------



## CatherineB (15 Mar 2010)

Those are the rates I paid- 1% until April, 2% until December. In December, the last week took €80 something off me for income levy- when queried I was told it was because they were backdating the 1% to 2%. Most people I work with who also earned under €15k got money back in that week under the levy. Really don't understand how that works?


----------

